# Cancer Treatment Seems to Be Working!



## Teddscau

When I got back home from Florida on January 18, I found Ju's cere was crusty and chocolate brown again. A month or two before, his cere turned brown but turned blue again in a about a week. It came back some time in January, and this was worse. I started him on dandelion root tea immediately. It seemed to help. His cere started turning blue again, he started singing again, he quit isolating himself, and he just seemed happier. However, he quit drinking the tea and his cere turned brown again, so I decided to start dosing his sprouts daily with a ton of powdered dandelion root, which has helped him out a lot. He seems even healthier than when he was on the tea, and he's made up with Charlie and is being more social, active, and outgoing. His cere is even more blue than it was before, and he has a lot of energy now.

I'm pretty sure it's testicular cancer because of the change of colour in his cere and because his tail has begun to curve to the left, which I attribute to a tumor pressing on his nerves. I took some pictures today of his cere. They're not the best pictures ever, but they give you an idea of how much he's improved.


































Seriously guys, his cere was completely chocolate brown and crusty like a hen ready to breed. I can't believe how much he's improved! I had read an article on how a medical trial is taking place in Windsor to test out the effectiveness of dandelion root in treating cancer. It turns out that in a lab setting, the dandelion root caused a variety of different cancer cells to commit suicide. In the lab, it killed a lot of different types of cancer.

I think that the powdered dandelion root I've been mixing in their sprouts is fighting the cancer, and that's why his cere is almost completely back to normal again .

Sorry the pictures are sideways! Just crane your necks a bit . The pictures I took were too big to post on here so I had to shrink the file size, so now they're not as clear. Also, his cere looks darker and more brown in the pictures than it is in real life. The picture don't show how his cere has "layers" of colour either. As his cere becomes more blue, the top layers of his cere kind of come off and reveal bluer layers underneath. It's hard to explain.


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies

*Aww what wonderful news!! He is so fortunate to have you looking out for him! Karma to you :clap: :hug:*


----------



## FaeryBee

*Robyn,

I'm so glad to hear the dandelion root seems to be working for Ju -- that is EXCELLENT news! :hug:

If you use PhotoBucket (accounts are free) instead of doing attachments from your computer the pictures will show up full size and rotated correctly.

http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html*


----------



## Jonah

Robyn that is wonderful new's. He is a beautiful guy. Thank you for sharing this info where it can benefit other's and their bird's too...


----------



## SPBudgie

*Thanks So much for sharing this, Robyn! My male budgie, Bluebie, became lame for awhile in November, and has now also developed a brown cere. As I don't have a good vet to take him to, I am Thrilled to be able to try treating him with dandelion root powder here at home. 
I Really appreciate the hope you have offered by sharing your experience here - I will definitely let you know if and when I notice results in Bluebie...*


----------



## Teddscau

Thanks everyone . He's a great guy and I'm glad he's improving, or at the very least, not getting any worse. I'll upload the pictures on PhotoBucket tonight.



SPBudgie said:


> *Thanks So much for sharing this, Robyn! My male budgie, Bluebie, became lame for awhile in November, and has now also developed a brown cere. As I don't have a good vet to take him to, I am Thrilled to be able to try treating him with dandelion root powder here at home.
> I Really appreciate the hope you have offered by sharing your experience here - I will definitely let you know if and when I notice results in Bluebie...*


I'm glad to hear I could help your boy out . Hopefully your boy will benefit from powdered dandelion root. It's really good for the liver and kidneys too. I usually buy $10 of dandelion root at the health food store, then I grind it into a fine powder with the coffee grinder that I only use for the budgies. I'd start out only mixing a bit into his wet food (mash, pumpkin, sweet potato, sprouts, etc.), then steadily increase until you can put a ton of the powder in his wet food. I'll have to take a picture to show how much powder I put in. All I can say is mix in as much powder as your boy can tolerate without turning his beak up at it.

I look forward to hearing the results, as I'm sure you are. Oh, I should also tell you it will take at least two weeks to see any results, but when they happen, they happen fast!


----------



## RusselltheGrey

He is yours for a reason! I'm happy to hear that you have found something to work for him. Sending more healing thoughts his way. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## SPBudgie

*


Teddscau said:



Thanks everyone . He's a great guy and I'm glad he's improving, or at the very least, not getting any worse. I'll upload the pictures on PhotoBucket tonight.

I'm glad to hear I could help your boy out . Hopefully your boy will benefit from powdered dandelion root. It's really good for the liver and kidneys too. I usually buy $10 of dandelion root at the health food store, then I grind it into a fine powder with the coffee grinder that I only use for the budgies. I'd start out only mixing a bit into his wet food (mash, pumpkin, sweet potato, sprouts, etc.), then steadily increase until you can put a ton of the powder in his wet food. I'll have to take a picture to show how much powder I put in. All I can say is mix in as much powder as your boy can tolerate without turning his beak up at it.

I look forward to hearing the results, as I'm sure you are. Oh, I should also tell you it will take at least two weeks to see any results, but when they happen, they happen fast!

Click to expand...

Thanks again - I will be patient! (though I'm So excited!!!) *


----------



## Teddscau

I truly hope the dandelion root will help your little Bluebie. I'm probably one of the few people who can say they know how excited you are . With many illnesses, there's a variety of effective treatment options, however, cancer and kidney disease are very bad. A brown cere on a male is a serious thing, so when you can find something that can potentially treat cancer and kidney disease (both of which are possible causes of brown ceres) safely, then it's pretty awesome .

Again, I'd like to thank everyone for the well wishes and whatnot.

Here's a link to the PhotoBucket pictures. I don't know if there's much of an improvement in clarity with these ones. http://photobucket.com/albums/af70/teddscau/Mobile Uploads


----------



## kcladyz

And he is handsome as well! good luck. i am happy he feels better


----------



## Teddscau

Oh! I forgot to mention that the first picture on PhotoBucket is Ziggy. Although, both are very handsome little men :3.


----------



## SPBudgie

*


Teddscau said:



I truly hope the dandelion root will help your little Bluebie. I'm probably one of the few people who can say they know how excited you are . With many illnesses, there's a variety of effective treatment options, however, cancer and kidney disease are very bad. A brown cere on a male is a serious thing, so when you can find something that can treat cancer and kidney disease (both of which are possible causes of brown ceres) safely, then it's pretty awesome .

Again, I'd like to thank everyone for the well wishes and whatnot.

Here's a link to the PhotoBucket pictures. I don't know if there's much of an improvement in clarity with these ones. http://photobucket.com/albums/af70/teddscau/Mobile Uploads

Click to expand...

Those pictures are quite clear and good, but I can't figure out the order - is the first picture with the blue cere before or after the dandelion root treatment? Anyway, Ju's brown cere does resemble Bluebie's current state. 
When Bluebie first went lame in November, I started putting baking soda in his water on this theory:
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/96545-cancer-cure.html
His lameness disappeared after 2 weeks of baking soda, and I was elated. Then, shortly after, his cere started turning brown, and nothing has changed for the better since then...So now I have new hope again!*


----------



## Budget baby

How wonderful, I am so happy for the great improvements in his health let's hope he stays blue.


----------



## nuxi

That's great news! I'm glad that Ju feels better!:hug:


----------



## LynandIndigo

Robyn I am so happy that your little one is going to be alright it is amazing how dandelion root can cure cancer I wish I knew about this 3 years ago I could of used it on my Budgie Buster as he had squamous cell cancer but Buster was 6 and a half years old... I do hope that your little one keeps on improving for you... You are a wonderful Mum... Karma to you for caring.


----------



## Teddscau

SPBudgie said:


> *
> 
> Those pictures are quite clear and good, but I can't figure out the order - is the first picture with the blue cere before or after the dandelion root treatment? Anyway, Ju's brown cere does resemble Bluebie's current state.
> When Bluebie first went lame in November, I started putting baking soda in his water on this theory:
> http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/96545-cancer-cure.html
> His lameness disappeared after 2 weeks of baking soda, and I was elated. Then, shortly after, his cere started turning brown, and nothing has changed for the better since then...So now I have new hope again!*


The first picture is of Ziggy. If you go through my other budgie albums, there's pictures of Ju earlier on in his treatment when his cere is browner. Here's the link: Budgies Photos by teddscau | Photobucket

I'm sorry your little Buster didn't make it, Lyn. It's awful when budgies get cancer. I really hope my little one continues to improve. Thanks everyone .


----------



## LynandIndigo

I am really happy that your little one Ju is doing well... Please keep us up to date on how he is doing. Your little one is sure one strong Little Budgie....


----------



## SPBudgie

*Hi Robyn!

My dandelion root powder has arrived - Now, would it be possible to take and post a picture of the "tons" of powder you put in your boy's food? (I have already started with just a little...)
Thanks so much! :yo:*


----------



## Teddscau

Sorry for the late reply! For approximately a third of a cup of sprouts, I mix in 1 to 2 tablespoons of dandelion root powder. However, if you were to give him a third of a cup of something like pumpkin or mashed sweet potato, you could probably mix in three or four tablespoons. Honestly, your best bet is to mix in as much powder into the food as possible without it becoming too dry. You'll want the food to be a bit moist still, rather than dry from the powder sucking up all the moisture. I've already fed them their moist food today, so I'll post a picture tomorrow.

Oh, I bet you want some more words of encouragement, eh ? Well, Ju's cere is completely blue. It's not crusty anymore and we're working on darkening it up. I don't believe his tail is curving quite as much as it was before, so I think the tumor (if that's what's causing the curvature) is shrinking. I could be imagining things, though.


----------



## LynandIndigo

How exciting if this treatment works. I really hope that the tumor shrinks for you. Your budgie is sure a tough little guy. I am sending you healing thoughts and hugs I am thinking of your little one and really hope that this treatment takes away the tumor. How amazing this would be a miracle if the lump goes away....


----------



## SPBudgie

*


Teddscau said:



Sorry for the late reply! For approximately a third of a cup of sprouts, I mix in 1 to 2 tablespoons of dandelion root powder. However, if you were to give him a third of a cup of something like pumpkin or mashed sweet potato, you could probably mix in three or four tablespoons. Honestly, your best bet is to mix in as much powder into the food as possible without it becoming too dry. You'll want the food to be a bit moist still, rather than dry from the powder sucking up all the moisture. I've already fed them their moist food today, so I'll post a picture tomorrow.

Oh, I bet you want some more words of encouragement, eh ? Well, Ju's cere is completely blue. It's not crusty anymore and we're working on darkening it up. I don't believe his tail is curving quite as much as it was before, so I think the tumor (if that's what's causing the curvature) is shrinking. I could be imagining things, though.

Click to expand...

I am hoping and praying that you are not imagining things - it's hard to be fully objective at a time like this...But one thing is certain - you know every detail of your budgie better that anyone else could; so I'd be inclined to trust what you see and know.
Thanks for the followup, Robyn!*


----------



## Teddscau

Thanks for the prayers and good thoughts, everyone! My boy is definitely feeling better . A couple of days ago, I caught Ju trying to mount Samantha several times, although she wasn't exactly receptive. Today, when I went to turn the radio on for them, I caught Ju and Samantha in the act! He was completely on top of her, wing wrapped around her, cloacae touching. I need to wash my brain and eyes with bleach now >_<. They haven't done anything like that in a couple of years at least! He must be feeling _*really*_ good if he's up for that! Guh, I always seem to have the worse timing. And to think, only a couple of months ago he was quiet, sullen, and isolating himself.


----------



## SPBudgie

*So Very glad to hear Ju is feeling better! I was just going to write and ask.
My Bluebie is just about the same, after week of treatment - his behavior is normal, although his cere is darker than ever . I am hoping for some change for the better around the third week in April...*


----------



## LynandIndigo

I am happy that Ju is feeling so much better...... I hope that Ju continue's to improves with the treatment you are giving him. What a lucky little bird to have a caring and wonderful mum ......


----------



## Niamhf

Hi Robyn,

That's great news I'm glad he is back enjoying life to the fullest


----------



## Teddscau

Thanks . My little guy feels like a million bucks. His cere is nice and blue now and he's doing so well. Honestly, guys. If you saw him, you wouldn't know anything was wrong. Ollie, I'm sorry to hear Bluebie doesn't seem to be doing any better. Has he improved at all since last you posted?


----------



## SPBudgie

*


Teddscau said:



Thanks . My little guy feels like a million bucks. His cere is nice and blue now and he's doing so well. Honestly, guys. If you saw him, you wouldn't know anything was wrong. Ollie, I'm sorry to hear Bluebie doesn't seem to be doing any better. Has he improved at all since last you posted?

Click to expand...

Robyn! Funny you should ask now, because YES - just Today I have noticed a change (3 weeks into treatment). I wasn't going to post until I was sure there really Was a change, (and not just my hopeful imagination). What I saw today seemed to be a widening patch of blue just around his nostrils, and the dark brown surrounding crust receding a bit to reveal that blue. I am now SO hopeful again, after 3 weeks of no perceptible change! I will post any improvements in the next couple of days.
Thank you SO much for your concern, Robyn - it means the world to me! And I am so thankful your little Ju is whole again - Wowee Zowee!!!*


----------



## Teddscau

I'm so glad to hear he is showing signs of improvement ! When I first started treating my little guy, I was constantly questioning whether he was actually improving, or if it was just my imagination. The changes are subtle at first, but a week or so after initially noticing changes, the changes come on fast!

As with the nostrils being the first to start turning blue, I also found that to be the case with Ju. I also found that the blue appeared as the brown crustiness receded. It looks kind of like the crusty brown layers peel off revealing bluer and bluer skin. The more layers of skin that come off, the more blue it gets. Strange, huh?

Anyways, I'm rooting for you two . Can't wait to hear more details!


----------



## SPBudgie

*


Teddscau said:



I'm so glad to hear he is showing signs of improvement ! When I first started treating my little guy, I was constantly questioning whether he was actually improving, or if it was just my imagination. The changes are subtle at first, but a week or so after initially noticing changes, the changes come on fast!

As with the nostrils being the first to start turning blue, I also found that to be the case with Ju. I also found that the blue appeared as the brown crustiness receded. It looks kind of like the crusty brown layers peel off revealing bluer and bluer skin. The more layers of skin that come off, the more blue it gets. Strange, huh?

Anyways, I'm rooting for you two . Can't wait to hear more details!

Click to expand...

You are a Dear! Thanks so much - I will certainly keep you updated with Pleasure!!!*


----------



## PrincipePio

This is wonderful news and also a great piece of information to pass along!  Do you think that dandelion root could be given preventatively / as a supplement?


----------



## Teddscau

Hee hee, I'm a dear .

Bethany, from what I've read and from first hand experience, dandelion root can be safely and effectively used preventatively and as a supplement. According to WebMD, there are only three side effects, and those side effects are _very_ rare. They are: contact dermatitis, diarrhea, and stomach/intestinal irritation. Another bonus is that budgies don't seem to mind the taste. In fact, they seem to like it .

There are a ton of health benefits to supplementing with dandelion root, too (don't forget to offer them fresh dandelion greens, also). Here's a list of benefits I've found: 11 Health Benefits of Dandelion and Dandelion Root - Sunwarrior News


----------



## LynandIndigo

Robyn. I am glad that your little one is doing well from the treatment dandelion root this looks like to be a winner to curer our little ones we adore so much.. I hope your little one keeps on improving for you. Robyn you have given your budgie the gift of life with this dandelion root treatment. If my budgie ever gets sick from cancer i know what to use thanks to you.. I wish you were around when i had buster maybe this might of made him better to but the cancer that Buster had was the bad one it was squamous Cell Cancer the vet said that there is not much they can do for this but maybe dandelion root treatment may work for this type of cancer to... Thank you for finding this treatment Robyn. Give your little budgie a kiss from Indi and me...


----------



## AnimalKaperz

If a male budgie can "do the wild thang", after having a BROWN cere, then something is going right! 

I am so pleased for you! I might order some in myself and start preventative measures with my budgies - thank you so much for sharing your experience and information! Karma to you for it!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SPBudgie

*Well, even though I am still awaiting a "final outcome", I felt I should update you on Bluebie's current condition - Much Much Better!!! 
Just as you said, Robyn, the brown crustiness has been peeling off (I actually saw a shred come off a couple of days ago!), and now Most of his cere is vivid blue, with just a narrow "mustache" of brown stretching from side to side on the edge of the cere under his nostrils; (that dark brown crust used to cover his whole cere completely!)
It's really nothing short of Miraculous, as far as I'm concerned; (although I am anxiously awaiting the complete removal of All the brown, indicating that the tumor that was pressing on his ********s has totally shrunk and gone...)
Until then, I'm hesitant to declare Victory, however - it still seems almost Unimaginable to think the little guy has kicked cancer!
But I thank The Good Lord that He sent you into my life to give me such hope - I'm already amazed at what I have witnessed, and keeping the faith, to continue that dandelion root treatment.*


----------



## Jonah

This is a great thread. Ollie, very good to hear that Robyn's thread has given you a wonderful, and hopeful tool that seem's to be helping your Blubie greatly. Prayer's for continued healing of your little bird...:hug:


----------



## Teddscau

See, I told you that once he started improving, it would happen fast . Hopefully his cere will be completely blue soon . I guess this supports Ju's results, eh? Remember, always be very generous with the dandelion root.

My budgies are currently going through a molt (I think), and I haven't been putting quite as much dandelion root in the sprouts, so it looks like Ju's cere is threatening to turn brown again, but I'm not too concerned. Ju sort of missed one of his treatments on Saturday because I was incapacitated with gastro, and my dad fails to follow instructions properly. He just sprinkled the dandelion root powder on top of the sprouts, rather than mixing it in.

Again, I'm really glad that little Bluebie seems to be improving .


----------



## SPBudgie

*OK, people - I can now announce with great pleasure that my Bluebie's cere is Completely Blue again! All traces of brown are Gone! I can hardly believe it, and I Wish I had some pictures to show this miraculous transformation - but I Can say that I have observed every stage of his progress in great detail, and I have constantly fought the temptation to see what I Wanted to see, rather that what actually is. He Really is back to his old self in every way, including spirits and energy.
All 3 of my birds eat the same food together out of a pie plate - always have. None of them seem to have any problem with 
the dandelion root powder, which I am continuing for the time being - perhaps I will try discontinuing it after awhile - right now I'm sort of afraid to...
Robyn - I hope you will keep monitoring Ju, (as I will Bluebie), and report in on his condition from time to time. I Pray this is not a fluke (although Both our budgies having similar results would seem to counter that possibility...) 
I honestly don't know what else to say, except to praise God for His infinite Mercy and Grace in healing our birds like this!*


----------



## AnimalKaperz

I can only echo your sentiments, Ollie - and thank the Lord too, for giving us such a wonderful treatment for our birds, to alleviate their terrible suffering!


----------



## nuxi

Ollie,I'm glad to read that Bluebie feels better!


----------



## Jonah

That is fabulous Ollie...


----------



## Teddscau

I'm so happy to hear that Bluebie is full of energy again and that his cere's completely blue . My little guy is doing quite well, except it looks like his cere might be starting to get a tiny amount of brown on it, but nothing too serious. He is going through a bit of a rough molt right now, so I think that might have something to do with it. His cere will probably be completely blue again in a week or two.

Personally, I'm planning on keeping up with his treatment until he has been completely symptom free for a year. I want to be positive that he's in full remission. Heck, I'll probably keep mixing the stuff into the sprouts once I'm sure he's cancer-free, although I'll be mixing in a smaller amount then.


----------



## SPBudgie

*Thanks to all my friends who cared enough about me and my bird to comment! The support from you all has been invaluable, and I appreciate it so much.
Robyn - I really tend to agree with you about continuing the dandelion powder indefinitely - wouldn't want to stop an effective thing...(Even my human friend who was on tamoxifen for breast cancer had to keep taking it indefinitely)*


----------

